
Goodbye, Twitter - slantedview
https://ramblingspace.com/posts/goodbye-twitter/
======
taylodl
I too am done with Twitter. Not only have I decided to stop normalizing their
dystopian world, but the S/N ratio has continually dropped over the years and
bots abound. None of it is very useful or productive anymore, if it ever was.

